# Why does Kevin Owens always wear a shirt?



## edgarounce (Jun 16, 2015)

Although the obvious is because he's fat, i'm wondering if he has a major scar, tattoo or what under? I've only seen Owens on Raw so i'm not too familiar w/him


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

Why did Austin always wear trunks? Why did HBK wear chaps? Why does Cena always wear 3-quarters?

It's ring attire that he feels comfortable wearing, well, according to what he told Y2J on Talk is Jericho.


----------



## RAW1234 (Jul 3, 2015)

Because he has a beer belly.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

He's fat.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

because he doesn't want Cena to suck on his nipples


----------



## Evenflow. (Jul 3, 2015)

He probably showers in it and shakes himself dry like a dog.:Banderas


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

Why does it matter?


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

It's his ring attire. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

The fat rolls would kill any badass appeal that some people see in him.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Smh who the fuck cares get off his dick with the whole he's fat talk he might be fat but he's healthier than any of you neckbeards bashing him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's his style. He's not really that fat anyways and seems to have excellent cardio.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Because we don't need to see his fat belly. Plus, his shirts are awesome.*


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Because he's overweight, if he showed any rolls of fat on his belly it may lessen his appeal to some people.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

You can tell who Vince McMahon would have on his booking team looking at this thread.


----------



## Tyler Durden (Jun 7, 2015)

He's got a belly on him which would likely hurt his bad ass image if he just flopped it out on TV all the time. Bray Wyatt wrestles in a shirt for the same reason. Nothing wrong with his ring attire and it's a good marketing ploy to wear his shirts all the time anyway, Owens' merchandise sales are reported to be very good.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

That's just his look, been so for years. I was actually worried when he signed with WWE that he had to change his look but i'm glad he din't have to.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Why? You wanna see his fat belly or something? Why care, honestly?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

He wears his singlet underneath it I've noticed. But I like his look, he's portrayed as a scumbag human being that doesn't really care about the way he looks and I think it suits him.


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

because his BELLY got KO'd...get it? :lol


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

From Death Valley said:


> Smh who the fuck cares get off his dick with the whole he's fat talk he might be fat but he's healthier than any of you neckbeards bashing him.


Wrestling is not a healthy profession. Go look at some of the wrestlers from 20 years ago now and see them. Most are fucked up or dead (sadly). I'd be surprised if he is still healthier than the average person in the US with all the bumps over the last 10 years.


----------



## Emerald guardian (Apr 4, 2005)

He doesn't have the body of an athlete, he's built like comic book guy from Simpsons. Same reason Bray Wyatt wears a shirt too.


----------



## Emerald guardian (Apr 4, 2005)

From Death Valley said:


> Smh who the fuck cares get off his dick with the whole he's fat talk he might be fat but he's healthier than any of you neckbeards bashing him.


Sounds more like you're the one who needs to get off his dick.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

edgarounce said:


> Although the obvious is because he's fat, i'm wondering if he has a major scar, tattoo or what under? I've only seen Owens on Raw so i'm not too familiar w/him


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

1.) He's fat

2.) Due to beeing fat, having a shirt that fits his bodytype will make him look more intimidating. This also destroys the chance of him beeing in comedy segments with other wrestlers making fun of his pregnant belly/manboobs and similar due to him beeing a serious character where this would be out of place...but too easy to make fun of if he was shirtless otherwise.

3.) His attire is simiarly styled to his ROH gear, his gear is part of his identity after having worn it for years and years. If you were an indy fan who despises WWE and just looked at their WWE shop page and only know him as Kevin Steen you could instantly tell that gear belongs to him just by taking a quick glance even if his first name wasn't still Kevin in the WWE.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

RAW1234 said:


> Because he has a beer belly.


He doesn't drink alcohol though.

He says he doesn't feel comfortable without his shirt on, and he will perform better if he's comfortable, so where's the problem?


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

edgarounce said:


> *Although the obvious is because he's fat*, i'm wondering if he has a major scar, tattoo or what under?


 You just answered your question. There really isn't another reason.


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

And Roman Reigns always wear a protection vest...


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Because the days of wrestling being almost entirely steroid abusing men in speedos are over.

It's not just Owens, as proved by Reigns, Ambrose, Wyatt, Harper, and Rowan.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Same reason Bray Wyatt uses one, their look better with them, not much fat wrestlers look great/intimidating without shirts, imagine Mankind without his attire D:


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

What people need to know is that he always wore a T-Shirt or singlet, even when he wasn't fat


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Obvious bait thread that has somehow turned into another four plus pages about KOs gut. Jesus.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Emerald guardian said:


> He doesn't have the body of an athlete, he's built like comic book guy from Simpsons. Same reason Bray Wyatt wears a shirt too.


Bad comparison.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Austin's Voice* Because he probably has a beer belly


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> Bad comparison.


Why? Bray is not fat?


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Because its a pg show.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Cos Kevin is fat he cant exactly wrestle with no top on


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I first saw the title of this thread and knew that I would be in for a good laugh. I was right.

On topic OP, nobody except for women who like chubby guys wants to see his rolls and flub. I hated when Brodus Clay wore that damn singlet. Shit was nasty.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

He likes to promote his great shirts. Plus, if it took his shirt off, the world would go insane from his overwhelming sex appeal. wens2


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

Just look up Kevin Owens shirtless and find out.


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

It's his style, lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's the same reason the Dead Pirate Roberts wore a mask in The Princess Bride.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

Isn't it obvious OP? He's just trying to hide his bulging muscles.

:creepytrips


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> *Austin's Voice* Because he probably has a beer belly


A beer belly.
WHAT?
I said a BEER BELLY!
WHAT?

:austin


----------



## hopeful cubs fan (Jun 19, 2015)

If you care what a wrestler looks like you're ******.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Is this really a relevant thread? I think not.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Even Flow said:


> Is this really a relevant thread? I think not.


Short answer: No.
Long answer: Naoooooooooooooooooooo.


----------

